

Netflix for baby clothes - daviday
http://plumgear.com/

======
troels
Very good idea. I see a problem with the business model though. My son is 6
months now and we have only ever bought a couple of cheap body stockings.
Everything else was donated to use by friends and family who have had children
recently. Even though I like this idea, I probably wouldn't have used it
simply because I didn't have to.

And I don't think we're unique in that sense; My impression is that people
either want new clothes (And thus aren't your target customers) or they are
second-handers like me. But maybe there's a third group; I definitely think
you should test the marked.

~~~
davidw
Your profile says:

> I live in Copenhagen, Denmark.

I think that's significantly different than, say, living in California where
you may originally be from some other state that's as distant as _you_ are
from Moscow or Madrid, and not have as many friends and family...

Also, no, it's probably not ideal for everyone, but by being a small
operation, she can satisfy a niche and not have to worry about conquering the
entire baby clothing market.

Lastly, even though we got plenty of stuff from friends and family, I could
see utilizing this to get some 'extras', especially if it's really high
quality stuff. Hand-me-downs can sometimes be a bit ragged.

~~~
troels
_I think that's significantly different than, say, living in California where
you may originally be from some other state that's as distant as you are from
Moscow or Madrid, and not have as many friends and family..._

That's probably right, at least to some degree.

In any case, California is certainly a big marked, so even if you can only
target a small percentage it could still be a viable business.

------
bmurphy
As the Father of a 19 month old I can only say this is a complete rip-off.

Craig's list, friends and family, birthdays, holidays, garage sales, second
hand stores, 50% off coupons, the list goes on and on.

$16/mo for two outfits? Really? Maybe $1/mo/outfit or something like that and
I'll bite. Right now, one years subscription would be more than her entire
wardrobe and we're pretty much done until age 4.

~~~
angryasian
agree. Even shopping at clearance at Target, Ross, Walmart and Marshals ..
lets say 6 outfits over 3 months for 16X3 = $50(rounded up) - for $50 at
discount stores... can go a long long way.

------
raldi
To everyone posting a variant of, "Ew, I don't care if it's been laundered..
who wants to use pants that were on some weird stranger's baby?" .. I have to
ask: Do you bring your own sheets and towels when you stay in a hotel?

~~~
reustle
Second hand shops are everywhere, how is that any different?

------
JangoSteve
Seems like a very good idea, considering baby clothes can be expensive and are
generally needed for only a short time. I think this model would also work
well with women's evening gowns and men's tuxedos (much like tuxedo renting
currently happens, but mailed to me and I can return it whenever).

I've talked with people who started a similar service a year or so ago, called
Bebaroo (recently renamed Bebarang). In fact, they use the same description,
"Netflix for baby clothes".

<http://www.bebarang.com/>

[http://www.annarbor.com/business-review/netflix-for-baby-
clo...](http://www.annarbor.com/business-review/netflix-for-baby-clothes-u-m-
lands-nomination-for-entrepreneur-magazines-college-entrepreneur-of-the/)

~~~
ojilles
Well, they don't use the same (at least on the frontpage): "Bebarang: Online
Baby Clothes Rentals"

To me that's a missed chance. Rental I think temporary ownership (negative),
with Netflix I think "once i'm done, I get rid of it" (positive). Just my
opinion tho.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I was surprised to see Netflix there and not see a trademark notice. Similarly
they use "Plum" which is already a baby food manufacturer (perhaps they're not
in the US) so I'd imagine they're likely to be getting some TM
infringement/passing-off notices if they haven’t already.

IANA(TM)L.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Oh, FWIW I did a brief check using the USPTO's TESS trademark search of only
live marks of "plum"
([http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc&state=4006%3A...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc&state=4006%3A2111su.2.101&p_search=searchstr&BackReference=&p_L=500&p_plural=no&p_s_PARA1=plum&p_tagrepl~%3A=PARA1%24FM&expr=PARA1+or+PARA2&p_s_PARA2=&p_tagrepl~%3A=PARA2%24ALL&a_default=search&f=toc&state=4006%3A2111su.2.101&a_search=Submit+Query))
and there's at least this one:

[http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4006:21...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4006:2111su.3.24)

in the Nice Classification for clothing (25).

------
jerf
To everyone saying "too expensive", I think perhaps you are not the target
market. I found the "Egg Baby" outfit that is pictured on the plumgear.com
homepage: [http://www.egg-baby.com/lightweight-knit-
layette-p1ck400-lgr...](http://www.egg-baby.com/lightweight-knit-
layette-p1ck400-lgrey.html) It is currently selling for $42.25.

Perhaps it's a _little_ expensive, but I believe "plum" here is not just a
random word, but is referring to the quality of the goods being rented.

Now, one may separately question whether there is anybody in the target
market, who wants these clothes but won't drop the funds to just buy them, but
I can't speak to that either way; my family is more the "$5 for the all-the-
clothes-you-can-stuff-into-a-garbage-bag special" sort of family. No rental
service can compete in that part of the market, as fixed costs to ship one box
would eat half my wardrobe "budget".

~~~
gigawatt
"Now, one may separately question whether there is anybody in the target
market, who wants these clothes but won't drop the funds to just buy them, but
I can't speak to that either way;"

I think that's going to be the problem. My wife used to work for families to
whom money was pretty much no object. $42 and $16 are equivalent in their
mind, and equal to about $0.25 to a family on a budget. I don't see them
wanting the hassle of having to remember to return clothes within 3 months
when it's effectively the same % of their income to buy them.

~~~
rapind
Yeah, but then you've got all this stuff and you eventually try to unload it
on someone else who just had a kid. Is it any more difficult to return clothes
then it is to store them?

For me, the cost of baby clothes isn't killing me, but if I crunch the numbers
and this is cheaper, then I'd be convinced simply because I like the idea of
re-use from both an environment and a de-cluttering angle.

~~~
pbreit
For many, the act of giving away clothes to another new mother is very
satisfying

------
OstiaAntica
The smart thing is the marketing comparison to Netflix. I get the service
immediately.

I actually think a better market is offering a cloth diaper service, but I'm
sure the USPS would have some issues with those packages!

~~~
r00fus
Diaper services (like groceries) are inherently local.

A national flat-rate service that offers local folks for pickup/delivery would
be very interesting.

------
jawns
Marketing question:

Any problems with using somebody else's trademark in your service's tagline?

Can I market my business as the "Netflix of ..." or the "Apple of ..." or the
"Hacker News of ..." without getting permission from that trademark holder?

(I know a lot of generic products use a tiny line of type like "compare to
Kellogg's Frosted Flakes," but it sounds like Plum Gear is taking it a step
further than that.)

~~~
TillE
While it's an interesting hypothetical, I don't actually see the word
"Netflix" anywhere on the site. A Google search suggests it's a snappy
description they've used when describing the site to a journalist, but I don't
see that they've written it anywhere themselves.

If they had done, well...I think you'd have to be very very careful. You
wouldn't want to create the slightest hint of confusion that your service is
endorsed by Netflix.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's mentioned in the video and the Facebook "like" button.

------
pdenya
As others have said this works out to $21-24/outfit...but that's a rental fee,
you don't get to keep the outfit to pass down to other kids (of your own or of
your family and friends).

I suppose there's some value in being able to trade in the outfits once a
month to get new ones but it's not enough of an appeal for me to justify the
price. We currently pay ~$10-20 for an outfit for my 9 month old daughter
which lasts her about 3 months and $15-$30 for my 2 year old son which last
him 6-9 months.

I likely won't use this service unless the price drops although I appreciate
the idea and the utility. Nice site too.

------
carolineoconnor
Thanks so much for the great comments and feedback! I'm the founder, had this
idea 12 weeks ago in the Launchpad class at Stanford's d.school. The site is
extremely beta, I built in in a weekend to test the idea. We've taken on a
technical co-founder who's rebuilding for us as we speak.

~~~
daviday
I was going to say, I submitted this but unfortunately I have nothing to do
with the website. Caroline, great job. This community is great, people give
great advice here, good luck!

~~~
carolineoconnor
Thanks so much, David!

------
dpcan
Your market is probably people who garage sale for baby clothes - or go to
second-hand shops and don't care if their kids are wearing hand-me-downs.

However, those people are finding full outfits for $0.25

Will the same people pay $16.95 per month for this? Not in my opinion.

We buy new clothes for our kids. We hand-down clothes. But we were never
comfortable putting our kids in hand-me-down clothes because we see what kids
do to clothes.

It seems like a pretty narrow niche.

------
timjahn
As a new father of an 11 month old (and a very generous family that won't stop
finding cute outfits), I have a few thoughts:

1\. Just read your FAQ page, and it says if my return package is over 13 oz, I
need to take it to the post office. While this sounds trivial initially, how
many people know how much their packages weigh? I don't have a postal scale
handy, so would I always have to go to the post office to ensure I can get my
package out?

2\. As numerous people have commented here, you have a lot of competition just
with family alone. Granted not everybody's family will be as generous as mine.
But we've bought a small percentage of clothes for our little guy compared to
our family buying every cute outfit they see at Kohls or Target, and a lot of
hand me downs from a little cousin a year old than our little guy.

Your bio on your site seems to suggest that you haven't had your baby yet
(unless I've misread it). I wonder if, once you have your baby, you might
realize that you yourself have no need for your service (if your family is
anything like mine).

Then again, maybe this will take off with a small niche. Nobody can predict
the future, right? :)

------
aresant
I love the look and feel of the landing page, the typography is concise and
clear.

That said a couple of landing page suggestions:

a) You need to turn the "subscribe" call to action into a button or underline
it, it's not clear to avg web user what to do. Suggestion for A/B is a less
scary action than "subscribe", maybe "Try it Now!"

b) Get the "stains or spills" content into the top paragraph, it's fundamental
in closing the sale. As a parent the #1 thing i wondered was how do you
address the "ewwww" factor of sharing baby clothes, shouldn't have to scroll
to see that.

Hope you guys crush it, sending along to my wife :)

~~~
shawndrost
re: call to action: you should a/b eventually, but start with best practices.
buttons > links, use colors that draw attention, don't let it blend with other
page elements. (for instance, the left-alignment makes it blend with the text
above it.)

~~~
kadavy
Good point - sometimes there are other things that can have far more ROI for a
budding business than A/B testing.

------
jgoewert
I hope you guys crush it as well. This really taps into the market of people
who don't want to spend the time going to thrift stores (or be caught seen in
them), but want to save a buck.

I wonder if this type of market is going to expand out more and more to put
future generations into the "Why buy when you can rent?" mentality for their
entire lives. Makes sense for being able to borrow something when you need it
and then return it instead of having it take up space in your house.

A similar toy rental business was on Shark Tank this season:
<http://www.toygaroo.com/blog/?p=1734>
[http://inthesharktank.com/2011/03/shark-tank-premiers-
bigges...](http://inthesharktank.com/2011/03/shark-tank-premiers-biggest-
offer/)

The lady got what I thought was a decent deal with her main problem being that
she diluted the heck out of the company by giving out 10% of the shares to
anyone who even sneezed near the company.

Best of luck.

------
BenSS
I'm sorry, but I don't see this working for complete strangers. It's true that
extended families regularly exchange clothes, but they're not the real
competition.

Your real competitors are the (fairly regular around here) mom swap events.
You can buy the same quantity of clothes for less than your monthly charges
and see what you're getting in person.

~~~
jawns
I have to agree with the second point. Lots of churches and other
organizations hold fairly regular kids resale events in our area. They tend to
be a step up from what you'd find at the thrift store, but they're still sold
for thrift-store prices.

Not only that, but it sounds like what you get is sort of a "surprise bag" of
clothes that you don't get to select. So it's sort of like Netflix, if Netflix
just picked out movies it thought you'd like, rather than letting you select
the titles yourself.

In that sense, the swap sales have a clear advantage. You see something you
like, you examine it right there, and you don't have to buy anything you don't
like.

Personally, I wouldn't use this service because it sounds like what's being
offered are designer clothes, and that doesn't fit our budget.

What I'd love to see is a service that offers something like Finland's famed
"baby box" -- which is given to all new parents:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2011/04/fin...](http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2011/04/finlands-
baby-box-gift-from-santa-claus-or-socialist-hell/237240/)

It's got a bunch of basic outfits -- no frills, just simple, normal-looking
clothes.

If a company were to buy stuff like this in bulk, it could probably put
together a great, low-price, one-stop-shop "baby box" here in the U.S. and
still make a decent profit.

------
zavulon
You should use something like Recurly or Chargify + a real payment
gateway/merchant account for subscriptions. Using Paypal is just asking for
trouble. We've been using Recurly for our clients and it's been working
flawlessly (kind of expensive at $70/m, but IMO it's completely worth it for
any kind of business.)

~~~
dangrossman
232 million people use PayPal. A couple hundred at most use Recurly. Recurly's
screwed a higher percentage of its users than PayPal, by far. If you're not
aware of how, go back and read Recurly's blog posts from just after their beta
days, when they massively raised prices and removed API access from plans of
users that had already invested time in fully integrating those APIs with
their live websites.

I think the track record points to PayPal as a safer choice. Once the new
business is established, it can build its own in-house billing to support
additional payment types. Writing your own subscription management for most
sites _is not hard_.

~~~
zavulon
If Recurly had some issues in their beta/early after beta days, that's
understandable. But Paypal has been screwing users for 10+ and counting. I
have _myself_ heard at least 20 horror stories about PayPal freezing money for
no reason. It happened to one of my businesses just half a year ago. They've
decided to freeze all payments, and only after a month they've decided to
"verify" whether we're a legitimate business or not by calling our customers
and asking whether they've received the product or not. Thankfully, after that
they unfroze the money, but for a young business, that was almost a death
blow.

It's not about percentages, but about total numbers. Paypal fucked over tens
of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands merchants. If you want some reading
material, go to <http://paypalsucks.com/>

And with all due respect, building in-house billing may not be as easy as you
think. I run a software development company, and I recommend my clients to use
Recurly.

~~~
dangrossman
PayPal is no worse than any other merchant account provider in regards to
their policies for risk reviews and what happens when an account is frozen.
The policies are essentially word for word the same at PayPal and at the major
banks underwriting most merchant accounts. Sticking a subscription-management-
as-a-service startup on top of your payment processor does not alleviate any
of these issues.

I know exactly how easy/hard building in-house billing is, thank you very
much. I've built many, for my own business which supports over 80,000 users
with a myriad of complex one-time/subscription/overage/special-rate/etc.
payment plans, and for others. You can look at my profile if you wish some
evidence.

------
kemiller
Holy cow. We're expecting our first, and this just looks like an amazing idea.

You should totally cross-market with the diaper services.

~~~
dolinsky
I don't know about you but I prefer to buy fresh diapers for my toddler :) In
all seriousness though, my wife often finds buying in bulk at kids r us to be
as cost effective as diapers.com is (YRMV obviously).

~~~
bmj
I'm guessing the parent is referring to a cloth diaper service.

~~~
dolinsky
Yeah, I assumed the same, just throwing in a lil' parenting humor :) My wife
'n I looked at cloth diapers as opposed to single use diapers, and any
potential cost savings were completely offset for us by the additional
time/work investment needed by choosing a cloth diaper solution as well as the
smell factor...there's ALWAYS a smell factor, regardless of how 'odorless'
you're led to believe their bins are.

~~~
bmj
We used a service for our first kid, and yeah, keeping a pail of soiled
diapers around for a week isn't ideal. For our second kid, we just purchased
our own diapers and did the laundry every two days.

------
rapind
The pricing is a bit confusing. You can go with the 7 outfits plan however you
can still only return one of those outfits per month before you get dinged.

The alloted shipments should scale with the plan imo. If I'm on the 7 outfit
plan I should be able to cycle all 7 of those outfits within say 3 months as
part of the plan's price.

You may need to raise the monthly to cover this, but at least it feels more
inclusive and less nickle and dime. Just my opinion though.

------
6841iam
[I don't have kids] Nice idea, but I had to crunch the numbers. I'm not sure
this service is cost effective. Take the 7 outfits plan at $49/month. Since
you can only return these outfits at the end of 3 months that translates into
$21/outfit over the 3 months. And if you make 3 returns within the 3 months,
that effectively translates to $24.4/outfit. A brand new designer outfit from
<http://www.egg-baby.com/> will set you back by $40/outfit (probably lower, if
you hunt for a good deal). So for gasp, 84 outfits a year, renting outfits
through this service will set you back by $2049/year. Buying 84 new outfits
will cost you $3360/year. So renting is cheaper by 39%. But, if OTOH, at the
end of the year, you were to launder (Cost to you: $200; worst case) these
outfits that you've bought and sell them on Ebay at 30% (worst case) of the
cost, you'd net ~$800, bring down your total cost to $2560 for buying new
clothes yourself.

Plum: 84 outfits. $2049/year DIY: 84 outfits $40/outfit. $3360/year. Launder
them at the end of the year. -$200. Sell them for $1000 on craigslist or Ebay.
$2560/year.

~~~
gte910h
Do the type of people who put designer baby clothes on their kids also take
that much time craigslisting/ebaying?

------
jimmarq
I sincerely wish you luck. I have a 2 month old daughter who wears clothes
sized for a 6 month old. It pains me to think about what we spent on clothes
she only wore once or twice. I'll send the link to my wife since I have just
about zero say (I'm not complaining) about the clothes my daughter wears.

~~~
bartonfink
I have a 2 month old daughter and it pains me how inconsistent sizing is for
infants. We got a tremendous amount of clothing from friends and families.
Within the 0-3 month range, we have clothes whose snaps literally won't close
on my daughter (who is only 3rd percentile size for her age), and we also have
clothes that are double her size. If I had paid for these, I'd be pissed as
hell.

------
craigmc
Its a great market (massive numbers of babies born every year, 4m+ in the US
alone) and it is not one that a lot of entrepreneurs automatically think of,
so anything that can get traction is clearly going to do fairly well. The
problem with this particular model (and this is only from my own personal
experience), is that you get baby clothes (both new and old) as gifts for a
lot of different sources (friends, family etc) and quickly most parents
regardless of household income come to view baby clothes as a disposable or at
least very low value commodity and thus renting expensive "boutique" clothes
is perhaps moving towards to the "niche" end of the market... although I
definitely, think if you kill the execution you could do something that made a
bit of money.

------
bitsm
This is a great idea, and there is a market for this, as anyone with a baby
will tell you. But have you done any customer development? As others have
mentioned, you have a lot of competition.

First you have relatives. They buy lots of new clothes for you. Then you have
consignment shops for lots of basic items, which as a new parent, you are
suddenly very aware of. Finally, you have the parents themselves, who can
usually afford to splurge on a nice outfit here or there, after the bulk of
clothing's been supplied by #1 and #2.

I just don't see a burning need here that will get you across the chasm.

------
patorjk
My wife and I are getting ready to have kids soon. This is a really neat idea.
However, I'm not sure how she'd feel about sharing clothes with people she
doesn't know. However, expanding on this theme, something like this could also
useful for things like Halloween, Christmas or other holiday outfits.

One note about the site though, at the bottom, the boxes under "Our brands"
highlight when you mouse over them, but nothing happens when you click on
them. It seemed a little strange since the boxes above them don't highlight
when you mouse over them.

~~~
yarone
Agree with your first point. My wife would never, ever take "hand me downs"
from folks that she doesn't know (regardless of whatever logic you throw at
her). She'd rather spend the money.

Then, there are clearly other folks that think a service like this is too
expensive.

Seems like my wife is one extreme (would rather spend lots of money buying
stuff) and then there's another extreme (folks who don't want to spend money
at all).

I'm wondering if the middle range is a large enough market.

~~~
ars
And I'm especially concerned with the idea of using 7th Generation cleaning
products. I've used their products, and they barely work.

The idea of washing strangers clothing for a baby in their very weak cleaning
products is just ridiculous.

------
kogus
This is awesome, as a parent I can say this is something I would have loved up
to just a few months ago. Come to think of it, I could use an adult version
for myself :)

Having said that, here is some constructive criticism:

1 - If you subscribe, what kind of commitment are you making? Can you cancel
the service @ any time?

2 - Make the available sizes known before you actually get to the point of
subscribing. Our son is right on the line between 3-T and 4-T, but I didn't
know the max size is 3-T until I got to the "subscribe" page.

------
yalogin
Is there market for sharing clothes like this? I understand if its between
family or extended family members but I did not think one would purchase used
clothes for babies.

~~~
Vivtek
Yes. Yes. Oh, a thousand times yes (as a father of two).

Babies go through clothes _fast_ \- not wearing them out, but because they
grow so fast. Nobody buys all their baby clothes, we _all_ get them from
somewhere else, and very often from used-clothing stores.

I predicted this business sixteen years ago. About time somebody's giving it a
decent shot.

------
b_emery
This is basically what my family and friends have going on right now, so I
know it will work. We're constantly shipping boxes of cloths around to each
other. Great idea.

~~~
smackay
Sharing clothing within an extended family is only to be expected. The
dynamics change markedly when dealing with pre-owned clothes from random
strangers however as plumgear will no doubt find out rather quickly. They do
address the spills and stains issue up front but I think it will take a lot of
work to get over the ewww factor.

------
lifestyleigni
How does this compare to <http://www.thredup.com/> ? Anybody know of any
others in this space?

------
dkrich
While I was in bschool at Michigan, a few classmates were working on an almost
identical business called Bebaroo. Not sure where it went, and as a single
male with no children, I have no idea about the viability of the model. That
said, a good friend of mine who is a mom said that the idea was flawed to her
because she could go to Target and outfit her kid for $10 in brand new
clothing.

~~~
dreww
<http://www.bebarang.com/>

------
Lukeas14
I agree with some of the new parents that this service is essentially useless
to me if I get the first 2 years of clothing for free thanks to family and
friends. You might want to think about cannibalizing this by allowing my
friends to instead give me a 'gift certificate' good for however many months
of clothing from your service.

------
tylerritchie
>To keep that fresh-off-the-line feeling, our bundles are packed with a sprig
of organic lavender in a muslin pouch.

Great care seems to be taken with the laundering process to reduce allergens
and be generally baby friendly... And then a hepatotoxic flower, allergen, and
estrogen mimic is thrown in.

~~~
dgabriel
I won't argue that some people are allergic to lavender, but I would
appreciate a citation on the other two pieces of information. I googled a bit
and couldn't find anything about the hepotoxicity of the lavender flower.
There was some info on lavender essential _oils_ , both as poison and so-
called estrogen mimic, but a vial of oil is obviously different than a sprig
of a plant.

~~~
tylerritchie
The difference between a vial of oil and sprig of plant are, of course, one of
concentration. Henley et al. (2007) [1] is the lavender, tea tree oil as an
estrogen mimic study that everyone goes to, and there have a been a few papers
in the interim but none with exactly the same focus. The hepatotoxicity of
Lavender is usually associated with coumarin and is more hand waving than
anything else.

A vial of oil is obviously different than a sprig of plant. And a soap, or
cream is obviously different than both a plant or vial of oil. But all of the
above listed contain the suspect oils.

It doesn't seem like a good idea to hotbox baby clothes with endocrine system
disrupting allergens, even at low concentrations.

[1] <http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa064725>

------
shii
Reminds me of Manpacks: <http://manpacks.com/>

------
Turing_Machine
Nifty idea. I like the environmentally-friendly detergent, etc. but my first
thought was to wonder how effective it is at killing bacteria. Some parents
are going to be concerned about that, so it might be good to have some data.

------
mrkurt
This works out to about $21-24/outfit you'd need for a 0-12 month old
(assuming new clothes every 3 mo). It's a good abstraction and solves the "I'm
drowning in boxes of unused baby clothes" problem pretty nicely.

------
earle
This is great. I seem to remember something in a slightly different niche back
in the mid-late nineties that ran into issues shipping worn clothing.. have
you looked into any potential regulations with this?

------
kirpekar
Sorry, but WAY overpriced.

------
softbuilder
>We donate anything in less-than-perfect condition to foster care.

Ouch. Perhaps it could just say 'donated to those in need' without calling out
foster kids as a second class?

~~~
cloudbrain
Just say "We only send you clean clothes in great condition." Saying you
donate the crap that no one wants is offensive.

------
jdunck
See also, thredup.com

------
extramoose
Regardless of the first version sales pitch, I'd totally use it if I had a
kid.

Just to contribute some valuable info.

------
periferral
seems kinda pricey. renting 2 sets for $16/mo. I could hop on to target and
buy 2 sets for the same price and I get to keep them till they outgrow them. I
guess they need to deal with the overhead costs on shipping + cleaning + just
plain gets old or torn.

Can't see the value in this.

------
callmeed
I'd like to see more info in the FAQ. For example, what sizes do they go up
to?

------
namank
Another is Netflix for toys.

Theres a Netflix for everything

